# Can i fill spoiler holes with bondo?



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

The previous owner of my 240 put this terrible wing on it that just looks rediculous. I have to put a new transmission in it so i cant afford to get the trunk lid filled and painted right now. Eventually i plan to just get a new trunk lid and get that painted rather then having to pay the extra bucks to get the holes filled. But in the mean time, would if be ok to just take off the wing and fill the holes with bondo?

also, if i get a new trunk lid will it still lock properly? My trunk release doesnt work.


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

Orbital199 said:


> The previous owner of my 240 put this terrible wing on it that just looks rediculous. I have to put a new transmission in it so i cant afford to get the trunk lid filled and painted right now. Eventually i plan to just get a new trunk lid and get that painted rather then having to pay the extra bucks to get the holes filled. But in the mean time, would if be ok to just take off the wing and fill the holes with bondo?
> 
> also, if i get a new trunk lid will it still lock properly? My trunk release doesnt work.


yes it would...that is what bondo is made for...to fill holes or dents on the body..it would work


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

....


use fiberglass

either mat or kitty hair to fill the holes from inside the trunk...bondo is only a FILLER


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

bondo will shrink, chops is right, use fibreglass or weld it then use bondo to smooth the hole out.


----------



## kane2g (Jan 18, 2005)

Joel said:


> bondo will shrink, chops is right, use fibreglass or weld it then use bondo to smooth the hole out.


WELD IT, GRIND IT, PRIME IT, DRIVE IT!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

kane2g said:


> WELD IT, GRIND IT, PRIME IT, DRIVE IT!!!!!! :thumbup:




yes, this is the best solution....however, i'm 99% sure he doesnt know how to go about this procedure if he's asking about it. having a shop do this procedure will be pretty pricey because its TONS more work.


----------



## sciroccosven (Dec 1, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> yes, this is the best solution....however, i'm 99% sure he doesnt know how to go about this procedure if he's asking about it. having a shop do this procedure will be pretty pricey because its TONS more work.


do yourself a favor and dont weld it. Welding creates ALOT of heat quickly which will not be good on a large flat area. Even a low heat brazing will warp the sheet metal. If the holes arent that large just go with some bondo but make sure you dont slap it on all on one coat. Use as many coats as possible and make sure it is sealed perfectly. Bondo in small doses is not a bad thing. That is what its made for. Its cheap, it will outlast the part your going to replace, it will smooth out quickly and easily, and you can have it fixed, sealed, and primed in a day.


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

Maybe ill just deal with the wing untill i can get a new trunk lid. It wouldnt be so bad if there were caps on the ends of it. Its not a 240 wing. Infact i dont know where the hell that thing came from, the previous owner put it on. And apparently it hung too far off the side of the car so he just chopped the ends off to make it fit.Thanks for the suggestions though. 

-Melanie


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I had my holes welded up. They spot welded plates to the back of the panel and then filled the top. If you have a welder who knows his craft you dont get warping. Fibreglass is safer id say.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Joel said:


> I had my holes welded up. They spot welded plates to the back of the panel and then filled the top. If you have a welder who knows his craft you dont get warping. Fibreglass is safer id say.




exactly.....i dont know who's doing the welding on these cars getting the warping...but if done right, it DOES NOT warp..and yea i also agree that working with fiberglass would be the best bet in this case...even if you mess up, its easily repairable! haha, god i love fiberglass.


----------



## kane2g (Jan 18, 2005)

I had my door handles removed and the panel did warp, not much tho, didn't bother me, as the door was banged up and needed fixing anyway.
As far as the trunk, it would be hardly noticable if at all. Its not that big of a piece. I think if you just do one small section at a time you wouldn't warp the sucker.

And you can always go with the cheap route and go to a junkyard and see if you can find a spare hatch there. If it has holes, weld those, see how it looks, if not (mine doesn't) than you're ahead!!!!!


----------



## BrianNVdCustoms (Feb 18, 2005)

this is one long post for a couple of holes. FIBERGLASS IT (after taking it down to metal). take the fiberglass down with a DA and 40 grit, hit it with 80 and then let a shop finish it off, just tell them to paint the trunk alone. DO NOT use spray primer, it's cut with a ton of reducer and will NOT prevent rust.


----------

